# Don't belong anywhere, but I am sick



## SeekYeFirst (Aug 29, 2008)

I was diagnosed with mild hypothyroid by two different doctors in January and in March of 2008. I have seen a some different doctors since then in my search to find out what is going on.

My thyroid labs in January of 2008
TSH-5.48 miu/l
Free T4-1.1 ng/dl

March 2008
TSH-3.57 uiu/ml
Free t4-1.07 ng/dl
Free T3 2.46 pg/ml
Insulin like growth factor 87

Current from July

Ft4-.93ng/dl
hTSH II-3.36uiu/ml

My new regular physician says I do not have hypothyroid.
I see these levels fall within range, but then I am told by some others I have spoken to elswhere sometimes they look at different things and that my TSH might still be considered hypothyroid.
I was given a low dose of synthroid by an old endo. (the only one I ever saw) who was not very helpful in any other way. Due to personal reasons and because it did not seem to help...I stopped taking it. I am supposed to see a new endo next week to find out if there is anything endocrine wise causing my illness.

I suffer from muscle weakness, cramping, twitching, dizziness, (have had a few occasions of hypokalemia and low magnesium years back), had a vitamin D deficiency (not sure if I still have it or not), salt cravings, funny heart beats, and am very very heavy. I also have PCOS and hypertension which comes and goes.

I am scared, because I feel like I am falling apart. I am trying to find out what is going on with me and have high hopes I will get answers. I am trying to take a multimodal approach here by doing whatever I can to at least educate myself and was hoping maybe to get a different perspective. The other weird thing is...I was just diagnosed with mild carpal tunnel this past year when seeing a neuro to make sure there was nothing neurologically wrong. My left hand is the worst and that is where it is located...sure doesn't seem mild to me.
So, if anyone has any input...feel free 

I probably cannot be of much help to anyone except for kind words or support here and there...but thanks in advance


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

What are your Labs reference range? from the same Lab. Your levels look good and show no autoimmune issues which would indicate thyroid antibodies present. However, some people have thyroid antibodies without having a thyroid condition.

Have you checked other health conditions that share your symptoms? A lot of other health conditions shares thyroid symptoms. Even if thyroid, or not, being treated for thyroid may not correct some symptoms and they may need to be treated separate from each other and from thyroid. Before I was diagnosed my doctor sent me for all kinds of test, testing in case of other health conditions that shared my symptoms before he diagnosed me as Hyper Graves'. He also found four other health conditions as well, that shared some of thyroid symptoms, although my main symptom was controllable weight loss.

While you are waiting to see the new endo., you might research your symptoms on the net at reputable sites such as medicals, and if you find information you can take them with you to the new endo.

I hope you find out what is wrong with you, get treated and feel better soon - good luck!


----------



## kitty (Mar 25, 2008)

I also have dizziness, muscle twitches and mild carpal tunnel in my hands when my TSH is over 2.

I was diagnosed with "mild" hypothyroidism after 14 years of these symptoms. My TSH was a high of 6 and before that was usually in the ranges of where yours is.

I had seen many specialists and the only thing that was helpful was beind diagnosed and starting thyroid meds.

Have you had thyroid antibody testing? TPOab and TGab? If these are strongly positive, it points in the direction of Autoimmune thyroid disease. The TSH and free t4 alone cannot tell you that.

How long were you on Synthroid and how low did your TSH get?

Even with my so called "mild" hypothyroidism. I am on 88 mcg and soon will be increasing the dose.


----------

